# Realtek ALC 1150 vs Creative Soundkarte?



## Roraty (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

mein Mainboard hat so nenn Realtek ALC 1150 Soundchip und wollte wissen, ob es sich lohnen würde, sich ne Soundkarte zu holen? 

Danke im voraus


----------



## markus1612 (9. Oktober 2015)

Es kommt darauf an, was für ein Headset du hast.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2015)

Woher sollen wir das wissen wenn du uns nicht sagst was daran angeschlossen werden soll?


----------



## Roraty (9. Oktober 2015)

Creative Fatal1ty. Lautsprecher sind solche 150€ Dinger von Hercules

Fatal1ty Gamer Headset - Kopfhörer - Creative Labs (Deutschland)


----------



## markus1612 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaub kaum, dass du da nen Unterschied zw Soka und Onboard hörst.


----------



## Roraty (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich mein, das Headset ist vom Sound her schon echt brutal, muss man sagen


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Oktober 2015)

Jo, brutal schlecht 

In der nächsten PCGH werden Onboard und Soundkarten verglichen


----------



## Gluksi (9. Oktober 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass du da nen Unterschied zw Soka und Onboard hörst.


 ich denke schon...  onboard sound ist leise und hat einen Ars... voll Störgeräusche bei mir. habe selber nur ne usb omni und ist wie tag und Nacht. ok es gibt menschen die für die beatz Kopfhörer geld bezahlen und meinen das die Schrott dinger den über sound haben. Und deine  billig Dinger @Roraty (150 euro) kannst bestimmt gut einpegeln mit Geduld. Über dein headset kann ich nichts sagen@Roraty aber ne nicht onboard sound karte hat auf jedenfalls mehr wums.
habe auf meiner omni 5.1 am laufen und durch abstecken einer Steckers das head set am alufen. klingt beides recht gut


----------



## intel64gamer (9. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ich mein, das Headset ist vom Sound her schon echt brutal, muss man sagen


Wenn ich mich da recht dran erinner haben die viel Bass. Das ist aber schon alles. Den Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte kann man wahrscheinlich trotzdem hören. Aber der Unterschied zu ein paar guten Kopfhörern ist um Welten größer. Daher lohnen sich für dich neue Kopfhörer deutlich mehr als eine Soundkarte.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ich mein, das Headset ist vom Sound her schon echt brutal, muss man sagen


Jap, brutal schlecht. Nahezu JEDER aktuelle Onboard ist technisch so gut, dass dein Headset Deutlich ausbremst.
Mit anderen Worten: Dein Headset ist technisch viel zu schlecht, um die Soundqualität eines aktuellen Onboards darzustellen. Ich hab das Headset selbst hier.

Das mit abstand größte Upgrade in sachen Soundqualität machst du, in dem du dir nen Superlux 681 (evo) Kaufst. Der china Kopfhörer für 20-28€ wischt den Boden mit dem fatal1ty auf eine Weise, wie du es in keinem Film bisher gesehen hast. ^^

Da dein Mainboard nen ALC 1150 hat, und der schon extrem gut ist, lohnt sich eine Soundkarte erst, sobald du 130-150€~ in nen stereo Kopfhörer (NICHT Headset) gesteckt hast. Alles drunter ist noch schlecht genug, damit es vom Onboard nicht ausgebremst wird.
Bei Lautsprechern würde ich 300-400€/ Paar anpeilen, bis sich eine Soundkarte nennenswert bemerkbar macht. Und selbst dann kann der unterschied noch kaum hörbar sein.


----------



## Vandyk01 (9. Oktober 2015)

https://youtu.be/8FwOH3cbcLo
https://youtu.be/Nirsj-_wRhY


----------



## Roraty (9. Oktober 2015)

Ja gut, LAutsprecher bei 300-400€ sind dann meist Optisch und da ist des dann eh egal.

Aber das Headset, ich weiß net was Ihr habt Oo Ich find den Klang richtig gut und ich hatte mal Beats zu hause und die waren schlecht dagegen


----------



## Körschgen (9. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ja gut, LAutsprecher bei 300-400€ sind dann meist Optisch und da ist des dann eh egal.



Was?^^



Roraty schrieb:


> Aber das Headset, ich weiß net was Ihr habt Oo Ich find den Klang richtig gut und ich hatte mal Beats zu hause und die waren schlecht dagegen



Ich denke eher du hast noch nie etwas vernünftiges gehört, ergo im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> mein Mainboard hat so nenn Realtek ALC 1150 Soundchip


Welches Mainboard. Der Chip ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen....
Geht es um das hier: Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer


----------



## Roraty (9. Oktober 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Was?^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke eher du hast noch nie etwas vernünftiges gehört, ergo im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: keine Ahnung.



Ok. Tschüss

@interessierterUser jap


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ich mein, das Headset ist vom Sound her schon echt brutal, muss man sagen



Übertreibe nicht so . Generell hätte man bei der Gerätschaft etwas mehr Pegel da Onboard von der Lautstärke etwas kastriert ist.


> Lautsprecher sind solche 150€ Dinger von Hercules


Geht es auch genauer? Gewöhnlich ist ein Aufdruck drauf oder ein Bapperl mit der Bezeichnung. Ich würde mal frech behaupten das etwas wie die Xonar DGX reichen würde


----------



## Körschgen (9. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ja gut, LAutsprecher bei 300-400€ sind dann meist Optisch und da ist des dann eh egal



Erklär doch mal lieber was das heissen soll.

Und das was ich danach gesagt habe meine ich auch so.
Wenn du keinen hochwertigen Vergleich hast, woher kommt dann deine gute Beurteilung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal er meint die PC Boxen die einen optischen Eingang bieten. Wobei man aber ab einer bestimmten Summe man sich von so einem Zeugs gedanklich trennen sollte.


> Aber das Headset, ich weiß net was Ihr habt Oo Ich find den Klang  richtig gut und ich hatte mal Beats zu hause und die waren schlecht  dagegen


Dr. Brrr ist ja jenseits von gut und böse. Ich selber hatte das Creative auch mal vor vielen Jahren und würde es für ein 30 Taler Headset als brauchbar betrachten im Vergleich was man sonst für Zeugs bekam. Generell ist da aber der Blumentopf nicht weit wenn man mal einen besseren Kopfhörer hören konnte


----------



## endorph1ne (10. Oktober 2015)

Kopfhörer mit hoher Impedanz (viel Ohm) haben ein hohes Auflösevermögen und bringen so manche Onboard-Chips an ihre Grenzen. Das sind meist Monitore/offene Kopfhörer von bekannten Marken wie: Beyerdynamic, Audiotechnica, Hifiman etc.

Da lohnt sich oft eine Soundkarte, wahlweise mit Vorverstärker, ansonsten reicht dein ALC 1150 aus


----------



## Johnny_Burke (10. Oktober 2015)

Wobei mehr Ohm nicht immer heißt dass ein Kopfhörer pauschal schwerer anzutreiben ist.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (10. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ok. Tschüss
> 
> @interessierterUser jap



er hat aber Recht.. Beats sind Müll.. Gute AKG oder Beyerdynamics sind nen ganz anderes Kaliber.. 150€ für ein Gamingheadset ist rausgeworfenes Geld, wenn man ein Shure Kopfhörer und ein Modmic für 100€ bekommt, welcher deinem Creative Murks in allen Belangen überlegen ist. Leider muss ich dir auch keine Ahnung attestieren.. Wer einmal ADAM oder Genelec gehört hat oder auch gute Klipsch HIFI Boxen, der weiß was gut und was Müll ist  Und die 600€ für 2 Adams sind das Geld allemal wert. Aber ich vermute dass du die geistige Reife noch nicht erreicht hast, sonst würdest du nicht so zickig auf Kritik reagieren.
Also wenn du dich weiterbilden möchtest, dann sei dir PHOENIX in Kaiserslauteern zb. empfohlen. Näher wäre aber Hifi Profis in Darmstadt. Einfach mal vorbei schauen, dann lernst du was gute Kopfhörer sind.. Nicht immer ist teuer = gut.. Und Beats ist alles nur kein Kopfhörer 
Noch kannst du lernen was guter Klang ist


Schöne Grüße von einem HobbyMusiker


----------



## Roraty (10. Oktober 2015)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> er hat aber Recht.. Beats sind Müll.. Gute AKG oder Beyerdynamics sind nen ganz anderes Kaliber.. 150€ für ein Gamingheadset ist rausgeworfenes Geld, wenn man ein Shure Kopfhörer und ein Modmic für 100€ bekommt, welcher deinem Creative Murks in allen Belangen überlegen ist. Leider muss ich dir auch keine Ahnung attestieren.. Wer einmal ADAM oder Genelec gehört hat oder auch gute Klipsch HIFI Boxen, der weiß was gut und was Müll ist  Und die 600€ für 2 Adams sind das Geld allemal wert. Aber ich vermute dass du die geistige Reife noch nicht erreicht hast, sonst würdest du nicht so zickig auf Kritik reagieren.
> Also wenn du dich weiterbilden möchtest, dann sei dir PHOENIX in Kaiserslauteern zb. empfohlen. Näher wäre aber Hifi Profis in Darmstadt. Einfach mal vorbei schauen, dann lernst du was gute Kopfhörer sind.. Nicht immer ist teuer = gut.. Und Beats ist alles nur kein Kopfhörer
> Noch kannst du lernen was guter Klang ist
> 
> ...



War ja klar das sowas kommt von wegen geistiger Reife. Wenn man wegen KOOFHÖRER schon wegen geistiger Reife spricht, dann tuts mir leid, dann sind Sie irgendwo hängen geblieben oder einfach nur so abhängig davon, dass alles andere im Umfeld uninteressant ist... Das ist nämlich dieses Forum was ich mir dachte... Man wird immer gleich beschimpft das man keine Ahnung hat und dann kommt so ein pfosten wie du und mein ich wäre zickig, weil ich "ok" geschrieben hab... Gehts noch? Ich höre halt mit den hörern wo link und rechts was ab geht...

Und mit Optisch meine ich Optical output  Weil soweit ich weiß, wenn Lautsprecher im Optical drin sind, ist es egal was für ein Soundchip drin ist


----------



## Körschgen (10. Oktober 2015)

Beschimpft hat dich eigentlich keiner.
Keine Ahnung heisst ja nur dass dir der Vergleich fehlt.
Die mangelnde geistige Reife wurde dir wohl eher wegen deiner Reaktion attestiert.
Da will ich nix zu sagen, ich kenn dich nicht.

Aber das Lautsprecher ab einem bestimmten Preis nur optisch angesprochen werden ist nun mal schlicht falsch.

Zur Soundkarte:
Um Vorteile einer Soundkarte zu hören ist nun mal auch entsprechende Abhörperipherie von Nöten.
Bevor du also Geld in eine Soundkarte investierst, kauf dir lieber anständige Kopfhörer...
Dann kannst du immer moch deine Soundkarte aufrüsten.
Es ist ebenso falsch zu behaupten Onboard Sound ist generell schlecht.
Es gibt durchaus Boards mit gut ausgeführter onboard Lösung.
Der alc 1150 ist da schon mal ein guter hinweis.
Wenn dann noch ein kleiner Amp integriert ist, dann muss man schon mindestens 140€ aufwärts in eine SK investieren um einen Unterschied zu spüren.
Aber bevor man das macht, kauft man sich erst mal gute Kopfhörer.


----------



## Roraty (10. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> Ich mein, das Headset ist vom Sound her schon echt brutal, muss man sagen



Wenn es so "Brutal" ist, warum möchtest du dann eine Soundkarte? 



Roraty schrieb:


> Ja gut, LAutsprecher bei 300-400€ sind dann meist Optisch und da ist des dann eh egal.



Nein das stimmt nicht



> Aber das Headset, ich weiß net was Ihr habt Oo Ich find den Klang richtig gut und ich hatte mal Beats zu hause und die waren schlecht dagegen



Selbst Beats sind dagegen noch gut.



Roraty schrieb:


> Ok. Tschüss



Mit Kritik sollte man schon umgehen können.




Roraty schrieb:


> War ja klar das sowas kommt von wegen geistiger Reife. Wenn man wegen KOOFHÖRER schon wegen geistiger Reife spricht, dann tuts mir leid, dann sind Sie irgendwo hängen geblieben oder einfach nur so abhängig davon, dass alles andere im Umfeld uninteressant ist... Das ist nämlich dieses Forum was ich mir dachte... Man wird immer gleich beschimpft das man keine Ahnung hat und dann kommt so ein pfosten wie du und mein ich wäre zickig, weil ich "ok" geschrieben hab... Gehts noch? Ich höre halt mit den hörern wo link und rechts was ab geht...
> 
> Und mit Optisch meine ich Optical output  Weil soweit ich weiß, wenn Lautsprecher im Optical drin sind, ist es egal was für ein Soundchip drin ist



Niemand hat dich beschimpft,  das mit der Geistigen reife bezog sich nicht auf Kopfhörer, sondern auf deine reife Reaktion auf Kritik.


Und nochmal:

Bei deinem "Sound Equipment" lohnt keine Soundkarte.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (10. Oktober 2015)

Roraty schrieb:


> War ja klar das sowas kommt von wegen geistiger Reife. Wenn man wegen KOOFHÖRER schon wegen geistiger Reife spricht, dann tuts mir leid, dann sind Sie irgendwo hängen geblieben oder einfach nur so abhängig davon, dass alles andere im Umfeld uninteressant ist... Das ist nämlich dieses Forum was ich mir dachte... Man wird immer gleich beschimpft das man keine Ahnung hat und dann kommt so ein pfosten wie du und mein ich wäre zickig, weil ich "ok" geschrieben hab... Gehts noch? Ich höre halt mit den hörern wo link und rechts was ab geht...
> 
> Und mit Optisch meine ich Optical output �� Weil soweit ich weiß, wenn Lautsprecher im Optical drin sind, ist es egal was für ein Soundchip drin ist



Wo habe ich dich beschimpft? Also manche Menschen suchen sich Grund zum Meckern.  Und wenn man sagt Lautsprecher über 300 € sind eh egal oder sowas wie Beats als Kopfhörer bezeichnet, und dann sowas wie Tschüss kommt, was erwartest du für eine Analyse? Und ja die Geistige Reife ist sehr wohl bedeutend, wie man eben hier im Forum mit Kritik umgeht. Wie man es in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. 

Wenn du deinen Ohren was gutes tun willst, nimm nen 100€ Shure oder meinetwegen Sennheiser und für 50€ ne einfache Xonar. Und gut

@ Venom: Ich will ein Kind von dir xD


----------



## Roraty (10. Oktober 2015)

Du kennst mich nicht schnuggi  
Und ich hab mal eben keine 600€ für ein Headset  Bin Azubi im dritten Lehrjahr, mein Nettogehalt liegt bei 518€, da geht das net so gut  Ich hab da was von 100€ gelesen, geh gleuch zurück und geh dem nach



Was hält Ihr vom Superlux HMC-631?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte vielleicht eher HD681 Evo gesagt und dazu ein Micro.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2015)

Bei einem Budget von 100€ sollte das Cloud alternativ los sein https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-cloud-schwarz-khx-h3cl-wr-a1110465.html


----------



## kaisper (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal dazwischen funken. Dass nen gutes Headset wohl die  sinnvollstes Geschichte ist scheint ja geklärt^^. Ich nutze aktuell eine X-FI Titanium weil ich mit dem Onboard sound meines P55 Boards ganz und gar nicht zu frieden war. In Zukunft würde ich aber gerne auf Skylake in itx Form wechseln, so dass ich die Karte natürlich nicht weiterverwenden kann. Auf den meisten Skylake Mainboards scheint ja auch dieser Realtek[SUP]®[/SUP] ALC1150 verbaut zu sein. Ich bin auch nicht extrem anspurchsvoll, Headset nutze ich eher selten und als Boxen kommen die G51 zum Einsatz. Da ihr jetzt aber auch schon relativ positiv über den Onboard chip geredet habt, frage ich mich , ob es in meinem Fall ein wirkliches Downgrade wäre oder der Chip sogar auf gleichem Level wäre.
Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass ich auch eine gewisse Zukunftssicherheit bedenke, falls ich mal die Boxen tauschen muss.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (12. Oktober 2015)

kaisper schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal dazwischen funken. Dass nen gutes Headset wohl die  sinnvollstes Geschichte ist scheint ja geklärt^^. Ich nutze aktuell eine X-FI Titanium weil ich mit dem Onboard sound meines P55 Boards ganz und gar nicht zu frieden war. In Zukunft würde ich aber gerne auf Skylake in itx Form wechseln, so dass ich die Karte natürlich nicht weiterverwenden kann. Auf den meisten Skylake Mainboards scheint ja auch dieser Realtek[SUP]®[/SUP] ALC1150 verbaut zu sein. Ich bin auch nicht extrem anspurchsvoll, Headset nutze ich eher selten und als Boxen kommen die G51 zum Einsatz. Da ihr jetzt aber auch schon relativ positiv über den Onboard chip geredet habt, frage ich mich , ob es in meinem Fall ein wirkliches Downgrade wäre oder der Chip sogar auf gleichem Level wäre.
> Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass ich auch eine gewisse Zukunftssicherheit bedenke, falls ich mal die Boxen tauschen muss.



mit einem USB Audio Interface wärst du ziemlich Zukunfstsicher.. Nunja Onbaordsound ist Ok und hörbar aber Qualität bekommt man damit eher keine. Mein AKG klingt auf Onboadsound eben nur so lala. Da du aber nur "Gamingmist" nutzt sollte dir der Onboardsound reichen
Und die G51 sind einfach miese Boxen.. 
Wenn du nen gutes Audio Interface nutzen möchtest dann wäre sowas hier gescheit: Steinberg UR22 oder ein Focusrite Scarlett.. Damit hast du guten Sound und vor allem trotz ITX verdammt viele Anschlüsse


----------



## kaisper (12. Oktober 2015)

Na gut, mit so einer Antwort habe ich schon fast gerechnet. Leider geht sie nicht ganz auf meinem nachgefragten Vergleich ein. Da ich ja wie bereits erwähnt selten nen Headset benutze, würde ich dann gleich noch mit der Frage anschließen, wie ihr Audiophilen Leute, nen 5.1 System an einem itx- System gestalten würdet. Die meisten externen Soundkarten haben ja wie es mir scheint nur Stereo Ausgänge.


----------



## Körschgen (12. Oktober 2015)

Mit nem digitalen Ausgang...

Ich kenne deine Lautsprecher nicht, aber mit einer gut ausgeführten ALC 1150 Lösung wirst du ausreichend bedient sein...

Zum Beispiel:
ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming (90MB0MQ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Unrockstar85 (12. Oktober 2015)

kaisper schrieb:


> Na gut, mit so einer Antwort habe ich schon fast gerechnet. Leider geht sie nicht ganz auf meinem nachgefragten Vergleich ein. Da ich ja wie bereits erwähnt selten nen Headset benutze, würde ich dann gleich noch mit der Frage anschließen, wie ihr Audiophilen Leute, nen 5.1 System an einem itx- System gestalten würdet. Die meisten externen Soundkarten haben ja wie es mir scheint nur Stereo Ausgänge.



habe nach Audigy 2 ZS mit Creative aufgehört.. deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen wie die klingt. Sorry hatte ich vergessen.. 
Joa also ich bin Stereo Nutzer, sonst aber mit Toslink also Optischen Ausgang oder meinetwegen auch HDMI an nen AVR.. Stereo ist wie gesagt mit externer USB Audiokiste und  Nahfeldern gelöst


----------



## Venom89 (12. Oktober 2015)

kaisper schrieb:


> Na gut, mit so einer Antwort habe ich schon fast gerechnet. Leider geht sie nicht ganz auf meinem nachgefragten Vergleich ein. Da ich ja wie bereits erwähnt selten nen Headset benutze, würde ich dann gleich noch mit der Frage anschließen, wie ihr Audiophilen Leute, nen 5.1 System an einem itx- System gestalten würdet. Die meisten externen Soundkarten haben ja wie es mir scheint nur Stereo Ausgänge.



Du sprichst jetzt abeer nicht von 5.1 am Schreibtisch oder? Generell:  Grafikkarte -> HDMI -> AVR -> Lautsprecher


----------



## kaisper (13. Oktober 2015)

Okay dachte ich mir die AVR-Lösung. Aktuell belege ich halt mit meinem G51 die ganzen bunten Stecker meiner Soundkarte und wollte eigentlich wenn auf den Schreibtisch nicht noch nen AVR stellen ^^


----------



## Körschgen (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du bei deinem Logitech Ding bleibst, dann wird dir, wie gesagt, die oben verbaute Onboard Lösung bestimmt ausreichen.

Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Unrockstar85 (13. Oktober 2015)

kaisper schrieb:


> Okay dachte ich mir die AVR-Lösung. Aktuell belege ich halt mit meinem G51 die ganzen bunten Stecker meiner Soundkarte und wollte eigentlich wenn auf den Schreibtisch nicht noch nen AVR stellen ^^



Entweder das, oder aber Logitröt beerdigen und was richtiges kaufen  2.1 bollert auch ganz gut und klingt wesentlich besser als diese ganzen 5.1 Gurken


----------

